# Latex Problem mit Fonts



## squeaker (16. September 2004)

Hi

Ich möchte für ein Latex-Dokument das ganze Dokument in Fraktur (package yfonts) schreiben. Was muss ich tun?


----------



## imweasel (22. September 2004)

Hi,

also wenn ich mich nicht irre dann sollte es mit 

```
\usepackage{yfonts}
```
 am Anfang des Dokumentes und dann einem 
	
	
	



```
\textfrak{...}
```
 funktionieren.


----------



## squeaker (22. September 2004)

dann sind aber die Teile wie z.B. Kapitel oder Inhaltsverzeichnis nicht in dieser Schrift.


----------

